# Usual schedule.



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

>wake up.
>eat
>look at the tank and check everything
>continue to watch
>check this site
>continue to watch
>end up watching the tank like a tv
>eat lunch and dinner
>turn off tank light
>sleep
>repeat


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

rofl 

This is hysterical.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

XD. I was just bored.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine is similar. Lol


----------

